

Net approaches address exhaustion - JacobAldridge
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-12306573

======
JacobAldridge
This is obviously not a surprise, but what I don't know is what I - as a
standard internet user, without active domains, an online business etc -
should be doing about IPv6.

If the changeover is not happening fast enough, is that because I haven't
requested something from my ISP, or should I be lobbying them to do something
themselves sooner?

